# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream about boyfriend's ex girlfriend?

## alkemy

Okay so first of all forgive me if I don't explain this in the most straightforward way.

My boyfriend and I live together. We have a baby girl. Our relationship is pretty good as far as I can tell. 

Last night I had a dream about a girl in his past. I think she loved him, he denies ever having loved her or being in a relationship with her. But I kind of believe otherwise. She was always an issue in our relationship because he wouldn't stop talking to her and always said he was "just friends". She eventually had a child of her own and I became pregnant with our baby and he never spoke to her again. Even now we have had arguments about her. She bothers me. I can admit that. Okay so back to my dream. In my dream she had short hair and was more beautiful than in real life. We were going to college/school together. I knew who she was but she didn't know who I was up until then. In my dream I became friends with her and actually had good feelings towards her. She seems like a good person and someone I would want to be around in my life. I would even talk to her about my baby girl and boyfriend. After that, My bf shows up and is laughing with me and puts his arm around me. She then becomes upset and angry at him and walks away and ignores us. I look at him and we walk up to her and he says "this is my girlfriend, we have a baby together" and she runs away. 
Now more background, I know that in real life she is aware of my baby & I in his life.. because he told her that he didnt want her calling him anymore and that he was going to have a baby with me. 
The oddest thing I find about this is that she bothers me in real life, and yet in my dream I want to be friends even though I know exactly who she is. His past.

:/

----------


## etereo

maybe in fact you are paraniod or have a weird feeling that your boyfriend has a baby with his ex. i believe that this dream should of played out the opposite the ex was you and you where the ex. when you found out that your boyfriend had a baby with his ex you fleed. i am no expert take this with a grain of salt

----------


## Caden

We all have baggage.  
It seems your dreams are telling you to chill out a bit.  They even seem to be saying once you do, his ex will run the other way.

I also suspect that your subconscious is picking up on the possibility that as you hold onto these hard feelings you are unwittingly keeping her in his mind and yours.

----------

